# my new ride.. what do u think



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

check it out

























i bought it like that, i got some plans tho.. im gonna take off the drift rear bumper and get black housing headlights and corners. maybe amber corners.. def some se-r fogs... prolly gonna keep my konig's on this one and put the se-r's on my green 1.6...


----------



## tim788 (May 20, 2006)

new corners and thats it.....i like it


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

stillen goodness baby!


----------



## Chunkey Monkey (Aug 14, 2006)

> im gonna take off the drift rear bumper and get black housing headlights and corners


I'd agree with that


Looking good bro!


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

thanks guys... i got plans for this car. i might get amber corners in stead of black housing tho, with those super orange bulbs. i want to get some jwt cams and ecu as well


----------



## PLracing (Feb 21, 2006)

looks good


----------



## NW200sx (Apr 3, 2003)

new pic but without volks


----------

